# High-tech and versatile skew block plane



## velo_tom

I concur! I've the right hand plane and am very happy with it. There are times already that the left one would have come in handy. If I had both I don't think I'd be willing to part with one of them.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree as well, its a hard plane to beat.. just a sweetheart


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## velo_tom

3fingerpat, I went through the same mental gymnastics trying to figure out if I really needed this plane since I already have the other LV planes you mention. I've been very happy I bought it because it actually fulfills another function. Though it's like a miniature version of your skewed rabbet plane, this one sets up quick and easy and is easier to keep in place on a narrower board. I find myself using it all the time. I still use the rabbet plane on longer boards, it's easier to feel your angle is correct with the larger one plus you have the depth stop on it.


----------



## dfdye

Many thanks for the review! As of now, I am perfectly happy with my cheap Bailey block plane (and can easily get transparent shavings when I need/want to), but the idea of a skewed angle plane that doubles as a tenon plane is definitely tempting. Glad to hear you enjoy them so much.


----------

